# Aluminum decorative sign.



## Chris Cramer (May 18, 2019)

After seeing the first sign I had made and posted here, several other people have asked me to design one for them. So far I have made 3 more for different people. My latest sign I desided to make out of aluminum instead of mild steel. The welding was significantly more difficult, but of course the forming was so much easier.


----------

